
The Cute Robot That Follows You Around the City - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/02/piaggio-gita-jeffrey-schnapp/554222/?single_page=true
======
chapill
Nice bot. I bet it would increase the amount of junk I have to bring rather
than lighten the load I carry.

